# Now Perma-free! No Good Deed: Book One in the Mark Taylor Series



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Now Perma-free in all Kindle stores, as far as I can tell. I'm not positive about Brazil, but all the others are free. 

Mark Taylor is the quintessential reluctant hero. With a camera that snaps photos of the future, he has a day to change the photos--to prevent tragedies from happening. His attempts to prevent 9/11 bring him to the attention of the authorities, but they don't believe that he was trying to prevent the attacks. Instead, they label him an enemy combatant and lock him in the brig. With the camera gone--taken by the Feds--he must find a way to prove his innocence, but with no trial and no rights, will he ever get the chance?

This book, while having a sci-fi or paranormal twist, sticks as close to real life a possible. It isn't for the faint of heart and has been called intense, disturbing and made more than a few readers squirm. Fans of Zero Dark Thirty, Person of Interest and Quantum Leap, would find No Good Deed right up their alley.


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Good luck with it, Mary


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Mary, and congratulations on your book!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the advice.    I have the avatar and signature link covered, but I didn't think to bookmark the thread.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Sounds interesting!  Good luck with it, Mary.

Imogen


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks, Imogene.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

MaryMcDonald said:


> Thanks, Imogene.


Love you


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Haha!  

That is such an awesome moon on your cover. My husband has a pretty cool looking picture of the moon. It has a few wispy clouds in front of it.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

MaryMcDonald said:


> Haha!
> 
> That is such an awesome moon on your cover. My husband has a pretty cool looking picture of the moon. It has a few wispy clouds in front of it.


Thanks, Mary. You can often spot your Imogene in her backyard (in her pajamas and rainboots) with her camera set up, hoping for nice moon pics. Is your hubby into photography as well?


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah, he's a photographer but he does sports primarily. Every once in awhile, he'll do some good artistic photos. There's a thumbnail of his moon pic. It would make a pretty awesome cover too.

Whoops, guess that didn't work. Here's a link to the pic if you want to see.http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v30/maryilee/?action=view&current=moon.jpg


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

MaryMcDonald said:


> Yeah, he's a photographer but he does sports primarily. Every once in awhile, he'll do some good artistic photos. There's a thumbnail of his moon pic. It would make a pretty awesome cover too.
> 
> Whoops, guess that didn't work. Here's a link to the pic if you want to see.http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v30/maryilee/?action=view&current=moon.jpg


Great pic!! I dabble in sport pics as well (my daughter plays hockey) but I'm not very good at those.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm off to spend the weekend with my sister's family at their lake house.   I won't have any internet access. I sure hope I don't go into withdrawl!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh no! I just tried to make my bookcover a link in my siggy, and it looked fine in the link-maker, but it's not working here. There's no instructions on the link maker what to do after making the link. I've tried hitting 'Save Profile', and tried doing nothing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Once you make the link. . .you do need to select it and copy it into the signature area on your profile. . . .if it's too big you can use "width=100" to adjust for size:



Then if you save your profile it should be there. . . .depending on browser setting, you may have to close and open the browser to clear and reset the cache.

If it still doesn't work, I recommend you send a PM to Verena (pidgeon92) she's very good at such manipulations and, as a global mod, can make the adjustments for you if it's not working right. I recall she has said that sometimes it's temperamental.

Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks, Ann. I got it to show up huge, but when I tried to shrink it, it disappeared entirely. I have to get going, and so I guess I'll have to leave the very ugly link I have down there for the weekend.  

Oh well. My cover is my avatar.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Probably you put the sizing code in the wrong place or lost a bracket or something. . .send a PM to pidgeon92 before you leave. . .she may have time to fix it up for you while you're gone. . . .


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Probably you put the sizing code in the wrong place or lost a bracket or something. . .send a PM to pidgeon92 before you leave. . .she may have time to fix it up for you while you're gone. . . .


Well, I'm back now. lol. I didn't see your reply until just now. When I made my last post, my husband and daughter were literally waiting in the car for me.  I'm going to play around with the code a bit more, see if I can fix it when I'm not under a time crunch.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I thought I'd go ahead an post an excerpt. This scene takes place at Mark's parents' house the night he comes home from being held as an enemy combatant for over a year. His father is angry at him, his mother worried, neither understand exactly what happened to their son.

"So, why did they let you go if they didn't believe you? Couldn't they make the charges stick?"
"I wasn't charged with anything."
"What? That doesn't make sense. So, it never went to trial?" His dad sounded surprised.
Mark picked at his finger with his thumbnail, worrying a ragged cuticle. "I never had a hearing let alone a trial."
His father leaned forward. "I don't understand. What happened? Start at the beginning, without all that camera crap."
Mark sighed. "First, they locked me in cell in Chicago for a few weeks, I guess. I spoke to a lawyer once, but then I was moved to another place. A naval brig. I only found out yesterday that it was in Charleston." He shivered at the memory of the first terrifying transport spent in near total sensory deprivation, when he hadn't known where he was going.
"What's wrong? Did something happen?"
Surprised at his dad's perception, Mark shook his head.
"You're not telling us something." His mom's brow furrowed.
He glanced between his parents. They didn't need to hear anymore; didn't need to know the ugly details.  Especially his mother. "Listen, I'm kind of tired. Can we talk about this tomorrow?"


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Started reading this book today, really enjoying it.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Imogen Rose said:


> Started reading this book today, really enjoying it.


Thanks, Imogen.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm so excited! I received my first two reviews in a 24 hour period. The first was from Imogene Rose, whom we all know as the amazing author of Portal. I was very happy with her review.

My second came in last night, and I couldn't be happier. What I found funny was both Imogene and Dolphin (the second reviewer) were able to summarize my book better than I did. 

Here's what Dolphin says:



> No Good Deed is an intense, page-turning thriller that grabs you right from the very beginning. I thoroughly enjoyed the read. From today's headlines, photographer Mark Taylor finds himself in the incredulous position of being arrested as a homegrown terrorist and incarcerated at a secret location ... only he's not a terrorist, yet no one believes him. An unfortunate set of circumstances combined with a systematic campaign by the government to discredit him causes even those closest to Taylor to doubt his innocence. No one can defend a terrorist, and so he is left alone. His unyielding resolve to maintain his innocence tests his sanity, his belief in the people and the world he knows, as well as his very will to live.
> 
> Author, Mary McDonald, creates a post-September 11th world full of over-zealous governmental agencies, disappearing witnesses, and a mysterious camera that produces photos depicting future events and disturbing dreams for Taylor ... that can sometimes be changed. Her insight into law enforcement and procedures makes the story plausible. Her character development and descriptions of details drew me into the action to where I felt as if I was truly there, transported into the book.
> 
> I highly recommend No Good Deed and look forward to reading future works written by Mary McDonald.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

I just wanted to stop by and thank you for a really good read. I look forward to your next one.

Imogen


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Interview with Mary McDonald on Breakout Books Reviews today:

http://breakoutbooks.blogspot.com/2010/06/no-good-deed-by-mary-mcdonald.html


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Imogen Rose said:


> Interview with Mary McDonald on Breakout Books Reviews today:
> 
> http://breakoutbooks.blogspot.com/2010/06/no-good-deed-by-mary-mcdonald.html


I had so much fun answering those questions, Imogen. The one about research is my favorite because researching showed me things I couldn't have imagined. Many times the declassified memos were so redacted, I had to try and figure out what the memo was about from other clues. 

Unrelated to that, but related to my book, Mia Hayson, at Literary Jam and Toast has an amazing Giveaway Event on her blog. One of her prizes is my book.  There are lots of other prizes, including a free bookcover, a critique, other books, etc. Something for everyone.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm excited as I received a few more reviews in addition to the awesome one Imogen Rose gave me. Here is the latest one:



> I thoroughly enjoyed reading No Good Deed. The first five chapters were consumed in the blink of an eye. I didn't want to put the book down.
> 
> The themes are very relevant, and could have been yanked right out of today's headlines: terrorists, controversial interrogation techniques, and the rights (or lack thereof) of detainees. I always just kind of assumed detainees were legitimate bad guys who had it coming. But what if they're not? No Good Deed explores that question in a riveting, page turning way.
> 
> Not my usual genre, but I'm glad I read it!


I re-uploaded the book again two days ago and it went live. It looks great on my sample download on my Kindle app for PC. I would love if someone with an actual Kindle could download the sample and let me know if it looks right on that too.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Want a chance to win a $20 Amazon Gift Card? My book, No Good Deed, is part of the Indie Author Reader Appreciation Contest. Details on my blog: http://mmcdonald64.blogspot.com/2010/07/contest-indie-authors-reader.html


----------



## J.R.Tate (Jul 20, 2010)

I have been reading this book from it's beginning stages when it was just an idea being tossed around in Mary's head.  The action is breath taking, the plot is realistic, and the characters are amazing along with great dialogue! If you like supsenseful stories, this is definitely a story to check out.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Jessica_Tate said:


> I have been reading this book from it's beginning stages when it was just an idea being tossed around in Mary's head. The action is breath taking, the plot is realistic, and the characters are amazing along with great dialogue! If you like supsenseful stories, this is definitely a story to check out.


Hey Jessie! <--let me name my main female character after her! So glad to see you over here and can't wait for your book to go live.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I was so excited to receive my very first piece of 'fan mail'.  I wanted to share:



> Mary,
> 
> This may seem strange, but I clicked on your name on the Amazon website and you had your e-mail address provided in your profile. I just wanted to take a minute to send you an e-mail to let you know how much I thoroughly enjoyed your book No Good Deed.
> 
> ...


I wasn't even sure if I had text to speech enabled when I uploaded, but apparently I did. lol. Good to know it works.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

MaryMcDonald said:


> I was so excited to receive my very first piece of 'fan mail'.  I wanted to share:
> 
> I wasn't even sure if I had text to speech enabled when I uploaded, but apparently I did. lol. Good to know it works.


Aww, that's lovely. Congrats!!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Amazon has discounted my book to $2.84, not sure how long the sale will last. Sure, it's not a huge savings, but in this economy, every penny counts. 

Just received my fourth review the other day.



> fantastic book, July 25, 2010
> By Andrew Constantinou - See all my reviews
> 
> Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
> ...


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm so excited, and I just can't hide it...I'm about to lose control and...oops, got carried away there. My book made the top 100 Bestsellers on Amazon, both in the Kindle store and overall. How cool is that? 
Here's what it says at this very moment. (I took a screen capture too, of my actual book cover in the list just behind one of J.D Robbs, because I can't be sure it will last. lol.):

Average Customer Review: 5.0 out of 5 stars  See all reviews (4 customer reviews)
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,593 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#59 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense
#97 in Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense


----------



## LeeGoldberg (Jun 12, 2009)

MaryMcDonald said:


> I'm so excited, and I just can't hide it...I'm about to lose control and...oops, got carried away there. My book made the top 100 Bestsellers on Amazon, both in the Kindle store and overall. How cool is that?
> Average Customer Review: 5.0 out of 5 stars See all reviews (4 customer reviews)
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,593 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #59 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense
> #97 in Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense


Mary,
Not to put a damper on your enthusiasm...but you are miss-reading your Kindle sales rankings. You are #2593 Paid in Kindle Store (which is very good, btw) but you are _not_ in the top 100 Paid bestsellers. If you were, your sales rank would be #99 Paid in the Kindle Store.

However, on some genre-specific, specialized sub-categories, you have cracked the top 100. You are #59 in the Kindle Store/Romance/Romantic Suspense list and #97 in the overall Romance/Romantic Suspense list. And that's certainly worth celebrating!

Lee


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

LeeGoldberg said:


> Mary,
> Not to put a damper on your enthusiasm...but you are miss-reading your Kindle sales rankings. You are #2593 Paid in Kindle Store (which is very good, btw) but you are _not_ in the top 100 Paid bestsellers. If you were, your sales rank would be #99 Paid in the Kindle Store.
> 
> However, on some genre-specific, specialized sub-categories, you have cracked the top 100. You are #59 in the Kindle Store/Romance/Romantic Suspense list and #97 in the overall Romance/Romantic Suspense list. And that's certainly worth celebrating!
> ...


In the category Romantic suspense, it is. I know it's not overall, but that's why I put the actual numbers there along with the categories. I knew readers would be able to figure that all out. Also, I'm at work, and I posted between rounds. My other posts on other sites (facebook and an amazon thread) noted the specfics.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I'd like to thank D. Figueroa for the amazing review she left me. I'll post the first few paragraphs here, but it's such a nice long review, I won't post it all. 



> Wow. I came across this book on the Kindle boards and after reading the sample, I just had to finish it.
> 
> The novel is a commentary on post-9/11 excesses, wrapped in a paranormal fantasy, tucked into a tale of romantic suspense. While written recently, the story is set in 2001-2002, shortly after the attacks.
> 
> Mark Taylor, a typical nice guy and successful Chicago photographer, buys a vintage camera in a bazaar overseas and finds that it has a strange little quirk..it lets him see tragedies and disasters before they happen by mysteriously developing photos he didn't take at the end of any roll of film he shoots. He then dreams about the incident that night and has very little time the next day to try to stop what's about to happen.


The rest can be found on the book's Amazon page.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MaryMcDonald said:


> I'd like to thank D. Figueroa for the amazing review she left me. I'll post the first few paragraphs here, but it's such a nice long review, I won't post it all.
> 
> The rest can be found on the book's Amazon page.


 That's good. . .because our guidelines say you shouldn't!  But congrats on a great review!

(BTW, it's only been 6 days since your last post with nothing in between . . . .still, you're getting another free bump here so we won't get out the stocks! )


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> That's good. . .because our guidelines say you shouldn't!  But congrats on a great review!
> 
> (BTW, it's only been 6 days since your last post with nothing in between . . . .still, you're getting another free bump here so we won't get out the stocks! )


I bet Mary would look good in stocks.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> I bet Mary would look good in stocks.


LOL! ;-)

So, I'm awaiting the verdict of the most important critic--my dad. As of yesterday, he was half-way through my book and says it's good. My dad reads all the time and is very well read, so I'm breathing a little easier, but there's still a sex scene for him to get through, and then of course, the ending. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that he still likes it when he's through.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Today's featured author at the Indie Spotlight is

Monday: Mary McDonald - NO GOOD DEED

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Today's featured author at the Indie Spotlight is
> 
> Monday: Mary McDonald - NO GOOD DEED
> 
> ...


Thank you, Edward and Gregory, for your support of Indie authors and giving us this spotlight. I, for one, really appreciate it.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

MaryMcDonald said:


> Thank you, Edward and Gregory, for your support of Indie authors and giving us this spotlight. I, for one, really appreciate it.


You're welcome. I promoted it on the Amazon boards this morning and will promote it on Twitter etc. when I get home from the day job. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I sold my first book in the U.K. For some of you, you might know how big that is for me.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

My book is featured on Freado today.  http://www.freado.com/featured.php There's a free 20 page sample. What I really like is how it previews it in book format. Since I usually only see it in my documents, or on my Kindle for PC app, I don't normally get to see it looking like a book.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I made a book trailer last week.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

My book has been discounted today to $2.39 by Amazon. Not sure how long it will last.  

Also, I just went through the book with a fine-toothed comb to remove some typos that had appeared after my last upload in August. Apparently, in my attempt to format it perfectly, I blundered and took out the double spaces at the end of some sentences. (I'm an old school typist, and habits are hard to break.) In doing so, I inadvertently screwed up because it caused some words to mash together.   It should be all fixed now.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't know if I've shown an excerpt yet, so here's a very short one:



Her words seemed to come from a distance as his mind slowed. Nobody believed him.

“An enemy combatant, Mark. Do you have any idea what that means?”

He jumped as Jessie lifted his chin to meet her eyes. “No.” His voice cracked and he cleared his throat.

“It means no lawyers, no trials, and you leave your rights outside the door. It's just you and them.”


----------



## Elizabeth Brown (Sep 20, 2010)

Mary ~ Thanks for the price update! I just updated it on The Frugal eReader and featured it on the facebook page (http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Frugal-eReader/101086513289732). ~Elizabeth


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

eTrubrown said:


> Mary ~ Thanks for the price update! I just updated it on The Frugal eReader and featured it on the facebook page (http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Frugal-eReader/101086513289732). ~Elizabeth


Thanks so much, Elizabeth! I like the name as it's all inclusive.


----------



## jackwestjr_author (Aug 19, 2010)

I recently read Ken Grimwood's Replay in which a protagonist has a similar ability to shape events and absolutely loved it.  Sounds exciting.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I just looked up Replay and read the description. That does sound like a great book! I going to have to wishlist it.


----------



## S.L. Baum (Jul 21, 2010)

Reading the Kindle Sample now - totally enjoying the first few pages.  Love the supernatural element (wasn't expecting that).


----------



## ciscokid (Oct 10, 2010)

Your book was my first read on my new kindle.  I read it over the weekend and LOVED it.  I can't wait for your next book!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank you so much, ciscokid. I'm honored my book was the first you read on your Kindle.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

It's been a busy, busy week. It came to my attention that there was a glitch that showed up on some Kindles where my book was center-justified at 30% in. I don't have a Kindle as I use the K4PC, and the glitch didn't show on that. Anyway, I found some rogue html and removed it. I have no idea how it got in there in the first place. In addition, while I was at it, I cleaned up some typos.  

One more big thing, I changed my cover! Woo-hoo! I waffled for a few months on whether to change it or not, but then Imogen Rose came up with a great idea to add the filmstrip. (she actually added it, I might add, from the file I sent her. She did a great job!) I still hesitated because my mom liked my original, but then I figured since my mom has never even read my book... Sorry Mom!  

ETA: The price has reverted to $2.84. Still 5% off the list price.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi Mary,

I wanted you to know that I am now, right this minute, downloading No Good Deed. I'll post a review as soon as I'm finished.

And there's more good news. Your novel is being reviewed here: http://candysraves.com/ and the news is that she likes it so far. She tweeted about it here: http://twitter.com/CandyTX#

I'm so glad such a nice person is doing so well with a wonderful novel.

Pam


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Darn you, Mary McDonald... I'm so sucked in that tonight's gonna be a late one, I can feel it! 

Started reading this last night, weird formatting, but you mentioned that was fixed so I'll download a new copy when I come up for air... must read.

ETA: Oh, and for what it's worth, the previous cover caught my attention. I actually purchased this book a few months ago, the cover is probably the reason. I know, can't please us all!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

@Pamela--thanks! I hope you enjoy it. 

@Candy--I hope you are enjoying the story still.  Thanks for the kind words on my original cover. I used my own meager art skills for it, and so it'll always be a little special to me.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

In anticipation of releasing the sequel later this month, I've reduced the price of No Good Deed to 99 cents.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

No Good Deed remains on sale through the end of November or until I have my sequel uploaded--whichever comes first.  At the rate I'm going with the sequel, I'm betting No Good Deed will remain on sale through November.


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Mary, there's a lot of buzz over at the kindle forum about your book - congratulations. I really like the new cover, by the way.

Good luck with the sequel.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Finally did the review for this book on amazon (my blog later)... VERY good, Mary... was this your first book? Really?


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

CandyTX said:


> Finally did the review for this book on amazon (my blog later)... VERY good, Mary... was this your first book? Really?


Thanks, Candy.  Yes, this was my first book. I've written for years, but just short stories for the most part. My longest were novella length.

I appreciate that you took the time to read and review my book. I was especially happy with the comment about the editing. I take it you got the new copy?

@Helen--Thanks! I've been fortunate that a few readers have posted about my book on the Kindle forum on Amazon. It is the sweetest surprise when that happens.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Mary - it was odd, I deleted and redownloaded and it was fine, no centering. BUT when I turned the kindle into sleep and then woke it up, it was back to centered again. LOL. I'm pretty sure it was because the file didn't update or something, so I ignored that issue.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks, Candy.

I'm also so excited to announce that Candy has posted her review of No Good Deed on her website, CandysRaves, today. 

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,26280.50.html


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Less than one week left to go on my 99 cent sale. Probably. lol.  I've had so much fun with the sale, I'm trying to decide whether I should keep it at 99 cents or go back to $2.99.   Originally, it was going to run the month of November. Hmmm...Decisions, decisions! Gah!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Received an M award from http://tahlianewland.com/2010/12/08/round-2-of-the-m-awards-for-memorable-fiction/ for Memoable fiction.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

We're on the Island of Misfit Toys
Here we don't want to stay
We want to travel with Santa Claus
In his magic sleigh!

A pack full of toys
Means a sack full of joys
For millions of girls
And for millions of boys
When Christmas Day is here
The most wonderful day of the year.

A jack-in-the-box waits for children to shout
"Wake up! Don't you know that it's time to come out!"
When Christmas Day is here
The most wonderful day of the year.

Toys galore, scattered on the floor
There's no room for more
And it's all because of Santa Claus.

A skooter for Jimmy
A dolly for Sue
The kind that will even say, "How do you do?"
When Christmas Day is here
The most wonderful day of the year.

--(this part is spoken)--
How would you like to be a Spotted Elephant?
Or a Choo-Choo with square wheels on your caboose?
Or a water pistol that shoots -- jelly?
We're all misfits!
How would you like to be a bird that doesn't fly? I swim!
Or a cowboy who rides an ostrich?
Or a boat that can't stay afloat?
We're all misfits.

--(back to singing)--
If we're on the Island of Unwanted Toys
We'll miss all the fun with the girls and the boys
When Christmas Day is here
The most wonderful, wonderful, wonderful, wonderful, wonderful day of the year! 


Quick--what's the name of the song above, and what is it from? 
Just checking to see if anyone reads this anymore.


----------



## kayakruthie (Jan 28, 2010)

Mary, you got mentioned over on the Kindle forum--you're on someone's top 10 Indie books for 2010. Thought you'd like to know.

http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_tfp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdThread=Tx26JFOD9Q7YVFE&displayType=tagsDetail


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

kayakruthie said:


> Mary, you got mentioned over on the Kindle forum--you're on someone's top 10 Indie books for 2010. Thought you'd like to know.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_tfp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdThread=Tx26JFOD9Q7YVFE&displayType=tagsDetail


Thanks! I was very happily surprised to see that. Congrats on your own book making many of the lists as well.


----------



## chris.truscott (Dec 3, 2010)

I've read it. It's amazingly well done!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

chris.truscott said:


> I've read it. It's amazingly well done!


Thank you, Chris.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm so excited! I'm days away from finishing my sequel.

And shoot, just as I was typing the above, my mom called and she's on here way to my house. Gah! Now I have to clean and entertain when I'd planned on writing all afternoon. D'oh! I love my mom, but darn it.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to welcome No Good Deed as our next KB Book of the Day!


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Sounds fascinating, so I've purchased it! Look forward to reading it on vacation next week!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

r0b0d0c said:


> Sounds fascinating, so I've purchased it! Look forward to reading it on vacation next week!


Thank you.  I hope you enjoy the book and I hope you're going somewhere warm and sunny on your vacation.  (I'm looking out the window and seeing snow, so sunny beaches sound like heaven right now.)


----------



## Jamie Sedgwick (Jan 4, 2011)

I read your sample and I was hooked from the beginning. Very well done and this one's definitely going on my list to buy. Good work!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Jamie,

Thanks for the kind words regarding the opening. 

Last week my book was reviewed by Red Adept Reviews and I was thrilled to receive an overall 5 star rating.

Review of No Good Deed

Here is a short excerpt from the review:

"The sentence structuring was wonderfully fluid with a skill belying a first time novelist. The descriptions were so well done that I could have been watching a movie."~Red Adept Reviews


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

My Kindle Nation Daily sponsorship is today. Kindle Nation Daily


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 17, 2010)

I just finished reading this and it was excellent.  Highly recommend!!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, I just saw it's been over 2 months since I bumped this thread! I had some siggy problems and didn't have the energy/time to fix them until this morning. So, now that's all squared away. 

I reduced the price of No Good Deed to 99 cents. Now that book two, March Into Hell is out, and I'm working on Book Three, I may leave it this price as an intro book to the series.

Other news, how about my new cover? The amazing Imogen Rose designed it, and then we carried the new fonts over into March Into Hell to give them a more uniform look. I love them both now!

Yesterday, I participated in Sample Sunday on my blog, and so if you're interested in reading a scene from the book, head on over. http://mmcdonald64.blogspot.com/2011/03/sample-sunday-from-no-good-deed.html


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I just tested the Kindle feature where you can highlight a passage and post it directly to your FB and Twitter. Love it! The FB one especially as it links the book's Amazon page to it. Very cool!

On an unrelated note, I have been researching the third novel in this series and since it's a thriller, with a terrorist theme, my research has been running to chemical weapons, and various ways to disperse them. A few days later, my blog had a hit from the U.S. State Department. I suppose it could have been a coincidence...


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Whoa--Mary, that's a little disconcerting!

Anyway, good luck on the third in your wonderful series.

Pam


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Pamela said:


> Whoa--Mary, that's a little disconcerting!
> 
> Anyway, good luck on the third in your wonderful series.
> 
> Pam


It was very strange. I haven't had any more hits like that and I was doing some more research the other day. I guess I didn't look dangerous enough. 

On book news, the sale for No Good Deed will end the first week of May, so only a little over two weeks left to get it at the sale price.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I will most likely be putting No Good Deed back to $2.99 in early May, so just a few more days to get it for 99 cents.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Amazon has made my book free. I don't know how long this will last, so here's your chance to get it for the rock botton price of ZERO.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Due to the huge surge in sales after No Good Deed was no longer free, I've decided to keep it at 99 cents for now. At the time of this posting, No Good Deed remains in the top 100 in the Kindle store, and was around #50, give or take a few places. (changes hourly, so I can't keep up!)

The sequel, March Into Hell, is also doing well, hanging out around 300 in the Kindle Store. That tells me people are liking No Good Deed enough to buy the second book.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

No Good Deed was made free again by Amazon! I didn't really expect because it was free for a week at the end of May/early June. I made it free on Smashwords to get it free at BN. Amazon found me out and made it free. I have no idea how long it will last, so get it while you can! 

The book just received it's 52nd Five star review the other day. If you like an everyday hero who fights to overcome being unjustly accused of a horrible act of terrorism, then you'll love No Good Deed. Mark Taylor is a hero you can root for.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, it's been forever since I posted on this thread. I had completely lost it but it turned up in a google search.  

So, for a quick update, I just completed writing the third book in the Mark Taylor Series. It's going to be called Deeds of Mercy. It is out to betas now, and scheduled with an editor in about three weeks. I'm shooting for an early March release. So, those of you looking for a new series, here you go.  

No Good Deed is first in the series, and I was honored when last month, it received a Red Adept Award for 2011 Thrillers/Suspense.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Happy Leap Day, everyone!   Deeds of Mercy, the third book in the series, has been with the editor now for 9 days (but who's counting?  ) I feel like my baby has gone away to camp or something. Anyway, I can't wait to publish it. 

If you're looking for a character-driven thriller with a very likable character (at least that what a lot of reviewers say), take a look at No Good Deed.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Readers of No Good Deed might be interested in learning that book three in the Mark Taylor series, Deeds of Mercy, is now available. 

Reviews so far have been very favorable. The link is in my siggy.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

No Good Deed is free today and tomorrow.

http://www.amazon.com/No-Good-Deed-Psychological-ebook/dp/B003PPDB8K/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Here is the description:

Mark Taylor discovers first hand that no good deed goes unpunished when the old camera he found during a freelance job in an Afghanistan bazaar gives him more than great photos. It triggers dreams of disasters. Tragedies that happen exactly as he envisions them. He learns that not only can he see the future, he can change it. Then the unthinkable happened and everyone ignored his frantic warnings. Thousands die. Suddenly, the Feds are pounding on his door and the name they have for Taylor isn't urban hero. It's enemy combatant. And, it means they can do anything they want to him. Anything at all.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Just a note to say that I now have a title to the next Mark Taylor book. It will be called Mark Taylor: Genesis. It's an introduction to the series or a prequel of sorts, but in addition to the story of how Mark found the camera, there will be some bonus material at the end for those who have already read the series. The bonus stuff will contain some deleted scenes from previous books as well as a drabble or two. I've always loved watching deleted scenes from tv shows or movies, so I wanted to see how they would play out in a book. These are almost alternate scenes as they were removed when I decided to go in another direction. Also, they will be clearly marked so those reading the prequel won't be spoiled if they are going to go on to read the next books. They can always come back and read the deleted scenes if they want.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Just one more day to get No Good Deed at the sale price of 99 cents.http://www.amazon.com/No-Good-Deed-Political-ebook/dp/B003PPDB8K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314842362&sr=8-1


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

MaryMcDonald said:


> Just one more day to get No Good Deed at the sale price of 99 cents.http://www.amazon.com/No-Good-Deed-Political-ebook/dp/B003PPDB8K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314842362&sr=8-1


Hi Mary--

I posted this at Book Luvin' Babes FB page. [URL=http://www.facebook.com/#]http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172 [/url] Wow, you have a lot of great reviews!

Dana Taylor


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi Mary--
> 
> I posted this at Book Luvin' Babes FB page. [URL=http://www.facebook.com/#]http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172 [/url] Wow, you have a lot of great reviews!
> 
> Dana Taylor


Well, darn, I didn't see this post until now. Thank you, Dana! I guess better late than never. 

I have made No Good Deed free for the next two days. Enjoy!

NO GOOD DEED: Book One in the Mark Taylor Series
US:http://amzn.to/fu4Vta UK:http://amzn.to/tXp8DZ

Mark Taylor discovers first hand that no good deed goes unpunished when the old camera he found during a freelance job in an Afghanistan bazaar gives him more than great photos. It triggers dreams of disasters. Tragedies that happen exactly as he envisions them. He learns that not only can he see the future, he can change it. Then the unthinkable happened and everyone ignored his frantic warnings. Thousands die. Suddenly, the Feds are pounding on his door and the name they have for Taylor isn't urban hero. It's enemy combatant. And, it means they can do anything they want to him. Anything at all.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

No Good Deed is no longer the first book in my series. I recently published the prequel, Mark Taylor: Genesis. The link is in my siggy.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Ooohh... I need to catch up on this series. I think I've only read the first one... I'll have to track 'em down.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

CandyTX said:


> Ooohh... I need to catch up on this series. I think I've only read the first one... I'll have to track 'em down.


Hi Candy! Thanks for stopping by my thread. 

ETA: Sorry for anyone who saw the 'Free' in the thread title. I didn't realize it still said that from August. Guess I need to revisit my thread more often!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

If you're looking for a new series, you might want to give The Mark Taylor Series a try. No Good Deed was the first book written for it, and although I now have a prequel to the series, this book will always be my 'first'.  So go on, take a peek at the "Look Inside" and see if it hooks you. I dare you. No...I double DOG dare you!

http://www.amazon.com/No-Good-Deed-Political-ebook/dp/B003PPDB8K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314842362&sr=8-1


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I hope everyone had a happy and memorable Christmas. I hosted dinner for my parents, my sister's family and my son's girlfriend's family. It could have been awkward since the gf's family had never met anyone in my extended family, and we only met briefly several months ago but it went so well! She has three boys in addition to her daughter and all are so nice and well-mannered! 

Now, time to kick back and relax by the dying fire and read a good book.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Just a note that No Good Deed is free today and tomorrow. Enjoy!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

NO GOOD DEED: Book One in the Mark Taylor Series--Free 2/27 and 2/28

US:http://amzn.to/fu4Vta UK:http://amzn.to/tXp8DZ

Mark Taylor is the quintessential reluctant hero. With a camera that snaps photos of the future, he has a day to change the photos--to prevent tragedies from happening. His attempts to prevent 9/11 bring him to the attention of the authorities, but they don't believe that he was trying to prevent the attacks. Instead, they label him an enemy combatant and lock him in the brig. With the camera gone--taken by the Feds--he must find a way to prove his innocence, but with no trial and no rights, will he ever get the chance?

This book, while having a sci-fi or paranormal twist, sticks as close to real life a possible. It isn't for the faint of heart and has been called intense, disturbing and made more than a few readers squirm. Fans of Zero Dark Thirty, Person of Interest and Quantum Leap, would find No Good Deed right up their alley.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

NO GOOD DEED: Book One in the Mark Taylor Series--Free 4/28-4/30. Maybe a few days longer. The book comes out of Select at the end of May, so it won't be free again for a while. If it sells well in other outlets, I hope to keep it out of Select, so who knows, maybe it will never be free again? 

US:http://amzn.to/fu4Vta UK:http://amzn.to/tXp8DZ

From the last Goodreads review:



> This was my first five star in while. The pacing, intensity, suspense, combined with some really interesting characters - mostly Mark and Jim, but also Jesse, Gary, and even Bill made for a gripping pager turner for me. Loved how Mark survived and stayed a good person, after all he'd been through. The climax at Wrigley was the right amount of tension and action. Am already involved in the next one in the series. Oddly enough, Mark reminded me a little of a character in a little know mystery series by KM Rockwood, starting with Steeled for Murder.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

*Mods, I'm starting a new thread because the link to my old one isn't working. I guess because it was a kindleboards link instead of kboards?



UK: No Good Deed: Book One of the Mark Taylor Series (A Psychological Thriller)

From a recent 5-star review: "It's heartwarming, it's terrible and in the end it's the best thing you ever read. Don't miss this!"
Mark Taylor is the quintessential reluctant hero. With a camera that snaps photos of the future, he has a day to change the photos--to prevent tragedies from happening. His attempts to prevent 9/11 bring him to the attention of the authorities, but they don't believe that he was trying to prevent the attacks. Instead, they label him an enemy combatant and lock him in the brig. With the camera gone--taken by the Feds--he must find a way to prove his innocence, but with no trial and no rights, will he ever get the chance?

Available in paperback as well, and soon, audiobook. First chapter completed on Friday. 

_<merged with existing thread. Please, one thread per book. Bookmark this thread so that you can find it again, thanks! (If you have an old bookmark, change "kindleboards" to "kboards".) And that will work with ANY old thread -- or use our new 'bookmark' feature found at the top or bottom of any thread.  --Ann>_


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I found my thread again! Not sure how I did it, as it just appeared when I thought I was clicking on something else. Anyway, glad to find it.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Now Perma-free in all Kindle stores, as far as I can tell. I'm not positive about Brazil, but all the others are free. 

Mark Taylor is the quintessential reluctant hero. With a camera that snaps photos of the future, he has a day to change the photos--to prevent tragedies from happening. His attempts to prevent 9/11 bring him to the attention of the authorities, but they don't believe that he was trying to prevent the attacks. Instead, they label him an enemy combatant and lock him in the brig. With the camera gone--taken by the Feds--he must find a way to prove his innocence, but with no trial and no rights, will he ever get the chance?

This book, while having a sci-fi or paranormal twist, sticks as close to real life a possible. It isn't for the faint of heart and has been called intense, disturbing and made more than a few readers squirm. Fans of Zero Dark Thirty, Person of Interest and Quantum Leap, would find No Good Deed right up their alley.


----------

